# Broadway Limited decals



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anybody had any success in removing the road names from steam engines and tenders? I have tried micro-sol, alcohol (71% and and 90%). I have tried nail polish remover without acetone but it did not work very well even when I diluted it with water. I am thinking of trying 1000 grit sand paper and will test that on a scrap piece of painted plastic but thought I would ask here. Any suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you trying to do this without damaging the paint? It will depend on how the numbers are applied whether you can succeed. The heat-stamped numbers are usually not possible to get off without a repaint.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be repainting them but I wanted to make sure that the old road name did not show through the repainting. I have seen that happen. I also did not want to gouge the plastic and have a bigger problem with scratches. I am testing it on a scrap piece of painted plastic and it seems that it might work but I was looking for help from anybody that had tried it before.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You might consider using some of that super, super fine sandpaper. The wet/dry super fine paper might also serve to eliminate the normal little ridges and valleys that one gets in using the coarser grade paper. Just a thought.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

One problem using sandpaper is damage to exisiting
rivet detail....be careful.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Have not started yet but I am only going to work on the tender and remove the road name. Should be able to stay away from the rivets on the top and bottom. Thanks, Bill


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Before I started to use sand paper I tried acetone free nail polish remover from Walgreens. It took off the gold lettering in seconds. Did not do any damage to the black plastic but I rinsed it in plain water to make sure it did not do any damage and that worked. It still left a very faint outline of the road name and loco numbers so I airbrushed a black semi-gloss lightly over the tender and engine and now it is an undecorated BLI steam engine. Decals are next. Here is the undecorated engine and tender. Bill


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice job :smilie_daumenpos:

Ive done two BLIs and a Spectrum the same way, the Texas & Pacific steam decals are extremely hard to find though. I ended up doing single letters in the gold to make them.
Wish this thread had come along before I did mine, I had heck getting the old decals off.
Here are the three I did.









Look forward to seeing how your decals turn out.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice job. How long did it take to put the letters on the three tenders? I am going to tackle putting on the loco numbers on the headlight and the numbers are really really small. The numbers on the loco's are four digit so I have to apply two numbers at a time to put the four numbers on each side and front of the headlight. The numbers by the cab should be a lot easier.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I didnt time it, but it probably took maybe 10 min per tender. I just had to keep them wet while I got them all down, then straight. Ive got the small numbers for the lights to do as well, not looking forward to that lol.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Here are the engine and tender after putting on the decals. Bill


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice job, now pm me your address so I can send you mine to do those small numbers up front lol


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking nice. I'm in the midst of painting and detailing a few PA-1's and PB-1's. Fortunately, I started with undecorated units.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I have started the second BLI and will show what I mean by the shadow after I have taken off the road names. Taking more pictures for people to see how it looks during the different stages.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

It is easier to just go to my album to see the various changes. The engine and tender started out New Haven and I have changed them to Great Northern. This one was a BLI Paragon 2 product.


----------

